# starting to like the sedan more than the coupe



## BIGRED (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a zhp coupe I bought about 2 months ago. At the time, I was pretty dam sure the coupe is what I wanted, even though in the back of my mind I knew the sedan was the more practical choice.

Now, the zhp sedan is starting to grow on me and I'm wondering if the sedan might have been a better choice. I'm married, no kids yet, so most of the times, it's just me and my wife, but everytime I have a backseat passenger, or I have to park in a tight spot, or I see a zhp sedan on the road, I can't help but wonder if I should have gotten the sedan. I still like my coupe, but I think I would like the sedan just as much and have the added practicality. I don't know if it's the "grass is greener on the other side" syndrome, but lately I've been thinking I should have gotten the sedan. I mean, now that I think about it, it's the same car and it's just as stout as the coupe.

Anyway, I'm wondering if it makes sense for me to do a trade. I have no idea how much this is going to cost or what other considerations there are. If I was going to do this trade, what would be the most cost efficient way? If I sell back to the dealer and get the sedan from them, that's just like trading in an old car for another where they just clobber you on the trade-in price, right? Is there another way to do this, so that in the end, it just ends up being a swap with whatever cash is required to make up for the difference?

Lastly, are there any other coupe owners having a sedan withdrawl? Or vice versa? If you have a sedan (relatively new, like my coupe) and was thinking the reverse as me, do you want to work something out with me? I'm not totally committed to this yet. I'm just exploring the possibilities.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

BIGRED said:


> Lastly, are there any other coupe owners having a sedan withdrawl? Or vice versa? If you have a sedan (relatively new, like my coupe) and was thinking the reverse as me, do you want to work something out with me? I'm not totally committed to this yet. I'm just exploring the possibilities.


i know this probably doesn't help you at all, but the first BMW i test drove was an '00 323Ci, which of course i fell in love with. after that i really, really wanted the coupe - back then i thought it looked much nicer than the sedan. eventually though i came around to the sedan (the '02 facelift helped), and now i think the ZHP sedan is every bit as hot if not hotter than the coupe. my first car wound up being a '04 325i that i got a couple weeks ago. i'll never look back at the coupe again - not that it's not a great car too, but the sedan is just so much more practical, handles the same, looks great, etc... other than style, which is very subjective, i can't really see any advantage to the coupe. i'm single and most of the time it's just me and my gf, so i'm in a similar situation as you. my gf actually prefers the sedan too. just my $.02... :dunno: good luck with your decision though - if you really want to trade up, maybe you can sell private party and come closer to breaking even? i know trading in is a lot easier, but you will easily make back an extra $1k or $2k going private.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

you guys are sick. Seek medical help immediately. 

Coupe all the way here. Sedan just makes me wanna : puke:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Elwood said:


> you guys are sick. Seek medical help immediately.
> 
> Coupe all the way here. Sedan just makes me wanna : puke:


You need glasses... Coupes are for rich boy twenty somethings... take some Pepto.


----------



## Uber330i (Jul 14, 2004)

Elwood said:


> you guys are sick. Seek medical help immediately.
> 
> Coupe all the way here. Sedan just makes me wanna : puke:


Nah . . . I think they have it right based purely on aesthetics. The proportions of the sedan seem to me to be 'correct', specifically with regard to the profile of the car. The coupe door is too long, slightly disproportionate to the overall length of the car. I prefer the double golden section that the sedan creates in profile. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> You need glasses... Coupes are for rich boy twenty somethings... take some Pepto.


:rofl:


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

you'll most likely have to lose some money if you decide to go with that plan. I've never regretted getting the coupe over the sedan. If I absolutely needed four doors, I'd rather get the wagon.


----------



## visor (Sep 7, 2002)

Keep the coupe. It looks much nicer all around than the sedan.
Change to the sedan in the future only when you NEED (not want) the practicality of a 4 door, ie. kids. 

If you can justify the need for a 4 door now and are willing to take a beating in trading so soon, then you know what you have to do.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Uber330i said:


> The proportions of the sedan seem to me to be 'correct', specifically with regard to the profile of the car. The coupe door is too long, slightly disproportionate to the overall length of the car.


i think that started to bother me with the coupe too. it's a bit smaller, but the door is so long. the pre-'02 sedans looked a little stodgy to me (my 325i still has that a bit), but the 330i's are better due to the lower suspension and bigger wheels, and the ZHP look great.

anyway, i doubt arguing over purely aesthetics is going to help BIGRED much.  i think he's looking for owners of one or another who are happy or not with their long-term decision, since he's only had the car for 2 months and if he's gonna switch, better to cut losses now.

p.s. er i take that back... actually you are proabably doing the worst financially by trading in right away, but you might be able to get a good private party price.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

in terms of looks, the coupe all the way!  but if i had to choose again, i may choose a sedan w/o folddown seats. sedan because i could save $400 in insurance per year and w/o folddowns for the extra rigidity. .... the sedan still kinda looks jelly beanish from the back. maybe because it's narrower than the coupe.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't have a ZHP, but I never even thought of going down the sedan road. The coupe has always looked better to me, and I actually *like* the aestheics of the extra-long doors and frameless windows. I did briefly consider the ZHP sedan--which I think is the best-looking stock 4-door car on earth--but I still preferred the look of the coupe over it. And I'm in the same boat as you: just me, my wife and our cat. I've had the car for 4 months and had 2 backseat passengers in that time. Absolutely no regrets.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

The Coupe looks great but I do like the sedan better. We used to have a 2000 328i sedan which was a great car...:thumbup: Now we have a 2003 330Ci which is a nice car but not great...


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

mgorgel said:


> The Coupe looks great but I do like the sedan better. We used to have a 2000 328i sedan which was a great car...:thumbup: Now we have a 2003 330Ci which is a nice car but not great...


what about your Ci do you not like? are you having more problems with it than the 328i?


----------



## spta97 (Aug 18, 2004)

BIGRED said:


> ....
> Anyway, I'm wondering if it makes sense for me to do a trade. I have no idea how much this is going to cost or what other considerations there are. If I was going to do this trade, what would be the most cost efficient way? If I sell back to the dealer and get the sedan from them, that's just like trading in an old car for another where they just clobber you on the trade-in price, right? Is there another way to do this, so that in the end, it just ends up being a swap with whatever cash is required to make up for the difference?
> ....


You'll have much better luck with a private sale than you will trade in from the dealer. I am in the process of deciding on which BMW is right for me (the sedan isn't an option, I really want a 2 door car) and got a trade in value of $17k for my Maxima and just sold it this weekend privately for $20k. On a $45k+ BMW I can imagine it would be more significant.

I can understand wanting to get the sedan though, but I think what you really have to decide is it the look or the praticallity that matters - or both. If you constantly have rear-seat passengers I can understand but how many times has it been since you've owned the car? If it's the look that's a different story.

From what I've seen too the coupe tends to be more expensive (on a lease anyway) so selling privately you might be able to not loose much money. What ever you decide make sure you think about it - it is a big pain to sell a car and buy a new one.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Go sit in E46 sedan and allow yourself to be bothered by the B pillar getting in the way of your shoulder checks. Then get back into your coup and marvel at the increased visibility 

And seriously, I don't think you want the 4dr, you just want a new car, or just something different from something you already have. Save your money


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

It all comes down to personal preferences. Some like blonds, some like redheads... 

My previous car was a coup, and I hated that part of it, thou it looked really nice. And it is not that I had to drive a load of people. What I really hated was the oversized doors -- it was always a pain to get out and in in a crowded parking (I am not a big guy either -- 155 lb).

I'd never choose a coup for that reason alone. Though, I'd personally never traded a coup just because I decided that now I prefer a sedan. But that's just me.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

EZ said:


> Some like blonds, some like redheads...


Some don't descriminate :bigpimp:


----------



## Radioactive Guy (Aug 22, 2004)

*Switching to coupe!*

I don't know about you, but I bought a sedan (non-BMW) a few years ago thinking it would be great for driving people around, having my family and friends come along, throw stuff in the back...you know, all the practical things. But now looking in retrospect, as I'm cleaning up my car to hand over to my brother, that back seat is a pristine as the day I've got the car! Why? It's only been used a dozen times or so in the past 4 years!!! Now, as I prepare to purchase my newly-ordered 2004 blk/blk 330 Ci ZHP/Nav/MR/6spd tomorrow (pray that the incentives will be there, but either way, it's gonna be mine!), I don't for a second have doubts about buying a 2-door. The day I actually have lil' ones to lug around behind me is the day I'll look into a wagon/suv/..."gulp"...mini-van. Until then, this car will be my personal daily decompression chamber - unless the waves are pumping!!! Stick with the coupe!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sbono13 (Jul 27, 2004)

HW said:


> the sedan still kinda looks jelly beanish from the back. maybe because it's narrower than the coupe.


I agree with this... i love thte way my sedan looks, except for the back. The coupe is much sportier in that view, with a more flat profile and flatter tail lights. also, unlike the sedan, the zhp coupe has clear indicators, which isn't bad at all. finally, the coupe has body colored moldings, which looks better too. Other than that, i prefer the sedan .

But to the OP, I know the sedans had a $2400 incentive (at least until today), so for similarly-equipped cars, the sedan should come out to be at least $3500 cheaper. So you might be able to break even on the deal, even if you do a dealer trade in.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

IMO coupes are for the small rear seat (midget/kid only) cars or no rear seat cars. 
If you have a decent back seat 4 doors is the way to go.


----------

